# NYC to jax



## Katgirl (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on the silver meteor in a few days with my two children, 4 and 10. Both boys have autism and aren't great with crowds and routine changes. I'm trying to upgrade to a roomette but the woman I spoke with on phone had a fit about having 3 people in the room. The 4 year old is incredibly small for his age (in 2 percent for height/weight). I've had a friend book a roomette with two teenage boys and herself so I'm not sure what issue would be. I looked at amsnag and don't understand at all what I'm looking at. What are the odds I would be able to upgrade on the train is it normally at the low bucket that they charge? Incidentally, what the low bucket fare?

Thank you in advance your help, I'm leaving VERY soon and am stressing!


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2016)

Upgrading on the train is now always at the highest bucket.

A roomette entails 2 charges - the low bucket coach fare (and low bucket children's fare in your case) for each person and a charge for the Roomette that is the same (at whatever bucket level) regardless how many people will be using the Roomette.

Amsnag sleeper accommodations prices do not include the coach fare charge, so add that/those to get the total cost.


----------



## Jim Sinsky (Aug 22, 2016)

Call Amtrak and ask about the accessible room.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 22, 2016)

If you want more than 2 in the room, you MUST call. (You can not book it online.) so I do not understand that agent. Try again, and if the same happens, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Aug 22, 2016)

I thought that only the bedroom can house 3 people.

But you have small toddlers, so maybe they can sleep together on one of the bunk beds. Don't know, never heard of anyone doing that.

But, there's absolutely no way that a mom and 2 teenagers slept in a roomette. There's just not enough room. They probably got 2 roomettes or 1 bedroom (which can fit 3 people if you call).


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2016)

maxbuskirk said:


> But, there's absolutely no way that a mom and 2 teenagers slept in a roomette. There's just not enough room.


Where there's a will, there's a way.

When I was a teenager, myself and a succession of girlfriends managed OK in the back seat of my car. :giggle:

Two teens with their heads at opposite ends of a single bunk in a Roomette should work.


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 22, 2016)

It would be pretty crowded with two teenagers, as one respondent suggested. But we're talking about a 4 year old and a 10 year old here, and that should be practical. I hope you'll pursue this with a Supervisor.

Tom


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 22, 2016)

Per the old Amtrak Standards Manual, an adult with two children was permitted in a roomette. The Amtrak web site just says that two passengers is the "recommended" accommodation.

I agree with Tom. If you have no luck on a callback, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've actually had four people in a roomette once. Me who at the time was around five foot. My sister who is around five foot (and twice my age) my grandmother and mother. We just slept with feet next to our heads. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 24, 2016)

KmH said:


> Upgrading on the train is now always at the highest bucket.


No, it isn't.





As was mentioned, you can do 3, but you have to call. The agent will try to talk you out of it, but they'll book it if you insist.


----------

